# Broadway Limited Cab Forward



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

I was checking out the broadway limited homepage and forgot all about this model:

http://www.broadway-limited.com/300...oundg.aspx


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Model has been cancelled.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess they don't update their website much.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you sure it's been cancelled?

It can be preordered from factory direct trains... 
http://factorydirecttrains.com/blisbrassac-12.aspx

Unless they just haven't updated their website either..


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It can be preordered from factory direct trains... 
The GR forum thread (dated 1-2007) says it was shown at Sacremento in 2006. And this comment: " I spoke with Joe at FDT and he tells me that as orders roll in, he expects BLI will deliver." 

Where have I heard this before? And the other nail-biting questions. . 
- will PSC ever produce "Miinnetonka" ? 
- what do the BLI On30 C-16 and the AMS On30 C-16 have in common ? 
- will Accucraft ever produce an EBT locomotive ?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

It was posted last year that the project was cancelled for the time being do to lack of interest and the price of 5000.00. people can pre order all they want but its like pre ordering a SD-9 from aristo, not going to happen. if you look at a lot of the bigger retailers sites a lot of them removed it already from there preorder list. This preorder has been out there i think for almost 3 years now? I wouldnt hold your breath, i wanted one too but i guess we will have to wait for the USA version. Besides we aready know it will run flawless if its made by USA.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Gold Coast Station, in Ventura CA, is still holding deposits on the Cab forward and Hans says they are due this spring. You may be able to place an order with him on cancelled ordrs or if he order extra. I would not be surprised if some have tried to get out of thier orders with the economy changing over the time it has taken to make these. KISS is the Mfg of the model and Hans had the primaryl exclusive on the deal.

Anyone else hear anything else on these?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote ....Hans had the primaryl exclusive on the deal....

No thats not correct, RLD and St aubins had them on there sites for sale as well. And have since been removed i beleive because they heard the same as everyone else. CANCELLED As ive said before seeing will be beleiveing.... i would hold your breath !!!!!! Delivery in spring of never....I hope the guys who put money down on these start charging Hans interest on there cash. Just another reason to NEVER give a cash deposit so some dealer can hold your money for over 5 years for a item you will never get. http://rldhobbies.com/broadwaylimited.aspx


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

For what its worth, My dealer told me the project was cancelled as well. Its too bad but i do hope USA comes thru as there steam locomotives seem to be the best hands down. I will wait to see if this great loco come to life in 1/29th. It will be my 1st steamer.
Johnn


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I did see a sample model at the 2008 BTS show. It will be a beautiful model if it ever does see the light of day.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Are we talking about 2 different models? The one that Hans is taking orders on is from a German company "KISS" and the other that was shown at the BTS in 2008 was the Braodway limited model, that was beautiful. It seems to me that Hans had a model of a cab forward at the BTS in 2009? both were 1/29th scale.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Not 100% sure but I think KISS is the maker of the 1/29 model. Hans had the 1/32 model at the 2008 show while the 1/29 model was at another booth. Here are a couple links,one to KISS and the other to Broadway Limited. Both show the same two road numbers,4277 and 4294. The Kiss release dates still show 2007. Wonder where that prototype model is hiding. Bet someone would pay a bundle to get there hands on it.

http://www.broadway-limited.com/300...oundg.aspx
Many photos.


http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_...-AC-124277


http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/pdf/...n/AC12.pdf


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul,

You are correct that there have been two Cab forwards in 1/32 and 1/29 in existance. The 1/29 being the KISS prototype and the 1/32 was an Accucraft model, I believe. Gold Coast is holding deposits for the 1/29 KISS Cab forward. If this becomes an unproduced model that the prototype would be very valuable including the engendered angist of all who have been sitting on depostis and reserving thier cash for the deilvery date, not to speck of lost interest. 

Considering there have not been alot of 1/29 steam releases in the past few years, the draw of the first 1/29 scale brass loco, and the popularity of the Cab forward I would guess there is alot of money sitting on the sidelines for the production models.

After getting the 1/29 USAT Big Boy I have been spoiled by "Big Iron Fever". Something has to pull that exprees reefer block over the Sierras, the Big Boy is waiting at the Golden Spike!

Does anyone else have a deposit down on a Cab Forward, Gold Coast, Broadway or Other?

Pete


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The brass K4 was also 1:29. 

Collectors will not buy 1:29 anything. They want the proper scale.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Tony,

You may be right or you may be wrong. We would have to define "collector" first. If collectors are those who only buy limited production products at very high prices and typically only engines, I would say the a much less likly to buy a 1/29 product. When you ;look at the success of products such as USAT's Hudson, GG1 and Big Boy, all of which are expensive yet not Brass expensive, I think those folks consider themselves collectors/operators. 

The cab forward follows the typical brass loco business flow. Make a prototype, photograph and advertise it, take deposits to base production run size, then produce it and then advertise the limmited run size.

USAT followed a more traditional production run on thier prestiege line of Loco's, with pre determined run size. It will be intesting to see what thier next Big Iorn project will be, my guess is that they will return to western steamers with a Northern/Daylight. The economey and affairs in China will undoubtly delay New die cast locos.

What do you think will be USAT's next Diecast loco?

Pete


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

all of which are expensive yet not Brass expensive, I think those folks consider themselves collectors/operators. 
Well, I have a brass EBT M-1, but it's not a collectors item - it operates! It's full of batteries and it is about to get 'weathered'. It cost more than the USAT models and the scale is correct!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And the AML 0-6-0 USRA switcher is in 1:29, available both in sparky and live steam. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Collectivity as defined by one who does it for a living:


Fine Art Models 

Model Scales Models are built in all different sizes depending on the purpose of the model. And while there are often “preferred” scales for high-end, collectible scale models, Fine Art Models’ objective is to build in a scale that allows us to model with no compromises. At the end of the build process, we feel there should be no difference between the full size object and the completed scale model. 

Each category of model has its own unique “optimum” scale. Below we attempt to give you an idea of the “typical” scale for each as well as the scale Fine Art Models prefers to build in. In many cases they are one in the same. However, on occasion, our preferred scale varies slightly from the norm, and we tell you why.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Never knew about the KISS Cab Forward. Does anyone know for sure if it is it still going to be produced? 



It is very interesting they chose 1:29 scale. If this is true, I bet it would be somewhat successful seeing that many "American" themed layouts use 1:29 for standard gauge. 



I like how KISS doesn't have to go with the right "scale" all the time like most other high end loco manufactures. For their two US prototypes (if the Cab Forward is still going to be produced), KISS went with 1:29 for standard gauge, and 1:22.5 for narrow gauge. Both being incorrect scales, but both being widely used scales.


I recently acquired their 1:22.5 scale D&RGW K-36, apparently their only completed US model thus far. I haven't run it much, and it is currently in for battery/airwire conversion. But she is a truly beautiful loco with lots of neat features. And was smooth running during the little time I test ran it.



Should be interesting to see how easy it is to purchase a Cab Forward (assuming it gets built), as it was somewhat difficult finding a K-36. Actually I only found it at two vendors worldwide. And both only had one available. 


Here is what it looks like (modifications I made include; aluminum painted tender steps and rerailers, clear lenses for the class lights, added crew figures, added a water bag, and converted it to Kadee couplers) :


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

BLI..Broadway Limited Inc..A company to stay away from.

CEO Bob Grubba has a real crappy record in the model train world.

In the late 90's he worked for Lionel and was the main man in the MTH Vs. Lionel lawsuit where MTH won and was awarded 48 million $$$.

Then Grubba wandered over to K Line and managed to get Maury Kline into a lawsuit with Lionel..Lionel won and K Line was absorbed into Lionel.

In the meantime Grubba's line BLI lowered prices which severly undercut his dealer pricing leaving the dealers mighty upset.

MTH is suing BLI over technology rights as of 10/2009.

I wouldn't expect to see much coming from BLI as the CEO is kind of shady, So shady that even QSI bailed on Grubba a few years back.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

That story of the CEO might explain the funky way the Cab Forward was announced. At first it was to be an exclusive of Gold Coast trains and a big reason it is 1/29 was that Hans saw a market for Southern Pacific's Big iorn after USTA big boy was selling so well. He also has stores in Ventura and Tehacappii, SP country! Accucraft had already released it's 1/32 Cab Forward at a higher price. Gold Coast Station has moved a ton of 1/29 Aristo and USAT rolling stock over the years, So his market dictated a SP 1/29 model. 

Broadway might have bullied it's way onto the distributers list when the economy slowed down and order numbers did not hit benchmarks. They are not a direct competitor to Gold Coast, I beieve this is their only 1/32 or 1/29 product they offer, So KISS may have opened up to thier request to sell it. This may be come a very valuable collectable if the production run is in low numbers. Only Brass 1/29, which is supported by a huge following for large scale, Low numbers, unique loco, actual loco with same number is in California railroad museum.

For the collector experts, Do you think this model has upside potential in the collectable market?

Does anyone know if KISS is producing it and when it will be released, or what the production run quanities will be?

Pete


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if KISS is producing it and when it will be released, or what the production run quanities will be? 

Why don't you email Kiss directly and ask them? 

http://www.kiss-modellbahnen.de/index.php?language=de&obereich=kontakt 

Keith


----------

